# Fascia damaged by roofing contractor



## roddy (Oct 5, 2011)

I regret not hiring a reputable contractor. He's not bonded but i haven't paid him for his labor yet as the job is still on the go. The contactor has damaged the fascia while removing the shingles with his shovel and dented some areas. He attempted to fix it using roofing nails in multiple areas with clusters of roofing nails. It is visible from the street and looks like hell. I wish he would have come to me first because i would have run out and purchased some white nails. I'm a little anal about construction and go the extra mile so things look great. This is not sitting well with me.

He also damaged my brand new seamless evestrough with scratches and tar from old shingles and wore the paint off where his ladder was resting.

The cost of replacing the fascia on my 15 year old home is probably worth more than his labor to do the roof, and i think that would be going a little far anyway. 

I don't think replacing a few pieces will work because of the fade of the old, there will be too much contrast. 

Painting is another option, but a big job also and will that peel off in years to come?

Can anyone suggest a quick and effective fix? I'm not even sure how to handle this. Thanks for the help!!

roddy


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

fascia metal..


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Curious if you are asking the RoofingTalk.com before asking the roofer... but...


First the facia- it is always a hassle as the drip edge holds the facia in and once it is off debris easily falls in behind but we all know it and are careful. He should be responsible for damage. 

Brand new gutter just before a roof... poor planning but still his responsibility, the tar may very well be washable. 

Now valuing his labor to the labor and materials is pretty insulting to him, and most likely everyone that is a roofer. 

Try a reasonable approach to the damage now, not waiting to the roof is complete. Simply point out the damage and ask him what he thinks should happen to restore. If he flat out refuses maybe ask him if he broke a window would he replace it? Damage is damage. 

Don't forget to take photos.


----------



## roddy (Oct 5, 2011)

vtroofing said:


> Curious if you are asking the RoofingTalk.com before asking the roofer...


He was standing right beside me when I first noticed the cluster of nails, you can bet he was the first one I talked to  



vtroofing said:


> Brand new gutter just before a roof... poor planning but still his responsibility, the tar may very well be washable.


Yes, i just had the evestrough installed last fall. I wasn't planning to do the roof for a few years until I discovered a leak two weeks ago.



vtroofing said:


> Now valuing his labor to the labor and materials is pretty insulting to him, and most likely everyone that is a roofer.


I didn't mean it as an insult and sorry to all if it came across that way. I simply meant that to replace all the soffit and capping around the house to make everything match would have been much more than what i agreed to pay for the roof job if i hired another contractor to do it. At 6-$10 per foot that stuff adds up quick!

He showed up today reluctant to replace fascia on the two dormers and the side of the house. It's done and he's paid but i think he should stick to roofing. I'm not totally satisfed but i don't feel like arguing with the guy anymore.. I saved a few bucks but there is a moral to the story and I learned my lesson!

Thanks for your input guys!


----------



## Rad (Oct 28, 2011)

*Bidding fascia*

I am a brand new forum member working in the Dallas TX area. I was curious as to what other contractors are charging for fascia replacement. 1 or 2 story, with gutters as well as without. We can assume wood and I can adjust for cement board.
Also curious about rates if it is needed to replace the soffit and fascia at the same time.
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Rad-
The going rate should mean nothing to what YOU should be charging. No two jobs are exactly the same, corners, pipes, ect. all contribute. My goal is to always be higher priced than everyone else- justify the price difference by Professional Business Practices and Perfect Results. 

Materials- Find out the cost to provide materials. Add 5-10% waste.

Calculate your time- add to material cost.

Overhead- your cost to do business- Advertising Office, Office Staff, Equipment, Trucks, Insurance, Gas, Cost to honor Warranties, ect. This number is what YOU need to do business- maybe you have little overhead and maybe you have high overhead. Add this to materials and labor. 

**Very important to note- if you only work 6 months a year- your overhead costs need to be calculated accordingly because those bills keep coming in the other 6 months. 10% is a common number.

Finally- your profit. This is up to you, again 10% is also a common number.

IMO there are too many "Contractors" that have not a clue what it takes to be in business and stay in business. This is why many States have Required Courses and Testing and this appeals to most Legit Contractors as it levels the playing field.


----------



## construct101 (Nov 1, 2011)

Some roofers have no care! A little appliance paint for aluminum is easy to apply. Next time call a professional roofer!


----------



## roddy (Oct 5, 2011)

Appliance paint?


----------

